# A viedo of my R.H. #3 under steam (Air)



## slkride (Apr 18, 2011)

A video of R. H. #3 under steam (Air)  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIJQjJB6lVk&feature=youtu.be




                              Tom


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice Job, slow and smooth


IronHorse


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

That is about the nicest variant of Rays #3 that I have seen.
What did you change? It looks to be about 2X size.

very nice work, beautiful finish and display.


----------



## kvom (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the way you machined the conrod. What's the base material?
 :bow:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 19, 2011)

A great job on Ray's #3 mill engine, one of my favorites. Nice video showing all the details. I'd like some info on the flywheel - was that cut from a piece of barstock?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## slkride (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello again

   In reply to questions from Phil and kvom the flywheel is made up of three different pieces, the hub is 12L14 the spoke section the same and the rim is durabar which is a high grade of cast Iron (corect me here I don't know much about it) . The question now is why all the work, to tight to buy a big chunck of 12L14. The for mentioned stuff was scrounged, I like free! If you look on this same page I have Pic that will explane things better. 
  As the base goes (scrounged again) it;s made of Corian which is used makeing counter tops and the like. this is the first time I worked with it, it machines,taps and polishs very nice. Use a vacuum system when working with it!!! Was happy that it looked so much like concrete, seemed fitting for a base for a mill engine. The brick pattern was a PITA after I was to far into it I wish I never started, but it came out ok. Took over 12 hrs,only worked a bit at a time. Thanks for looking fellows and the kind remarks

                                             Tom


----------



## Donrecardo (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful runner, I love engines that run slowly.

You describe it as R.H. #3 , but I havent a clue what R.H stands for .
Can you enlighten me and also can you tell me where I might get hold of a copy of the plans 
so I can try to make one too

Regards
Don


----------



## lordedmond (Apr 20, 2011)

This would be a good place to start
http://hasbrouck.8m.com/index.htm


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful Tom!!! A perfectly smooth runner from what I can see and all your attention to detail and finish certainly shows up as well. Very well done indeed!!!!

Bill


----------



## jonesie (Apr 20, 2011)

tom nice job and good looking workmanship. nice job on the finish, and slow running. jonesie


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 20, 2011)

Tom,

That is a beautiful looking engine. I'd say the time spent doing the bricks was well worth it.

Bob


----------



## Diy89 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Nice! The details like the conrod and exhaust stack are sweet! I really like the guard rail to. Nicely done! :bow:


----------



## slkride (Apr 22, 2011)

In reply to Rons question on size of engine everything is as per the prints execpt the flywheel which called for width of rim to be 1.375 and I changed it to 1.250. Thought it look more to pourportion for the engine.


----------



## Cbowler (Apr 23, 2011)

She's a beaut all right! What material did you use for the cylinder?


----------



## Andy (Apr 23, 2011)

Outstanding! A joy to watch and listen to.


----------



## slkride (Apr 23, 2011)

In regards to the question Cole had as to what the cly is made of just a block of 12L14, a nice free turning material. In fact the whole engine is built of the same,except the cly packing nut and the railing which is made of 303 stainless steel. The plans called for a brass packing nut, but its in a place that would be hard to polish so that's the reason for that. The rail the same it will not need much maintenance to keep it looking nice.  Thanks for looking and the great comments.


                                                            Tom


----------



## Maryak (Apr 23, 2011)

Tom,

A beautiful model and well made it must be, to run so smoothly at low rpm. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

